
Linux-Fu: GNU Parallel - bryanrasmussen
https://hackaday.com/2020/06/29/linux-fu-parallel-universe/
======
figomore
I’m gnu parallel to distribute the rendering of blender scenes. First I use
parallel to copy the files to each nodes. Then I use parallel to render the
frames in each node. It works very well. But some times it don’t render a few
frame.

